# A Mousey Greeting from Illinois



## mouseyvirtue (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello, my name is Sydney and I am new to breeding so I'm so excited to join this forum.

I currently have two adult mice. The female, Ophelia, is black with a white spot on her forehead and a white belly. The male, Styx, is black with one big white spot on his rump.

My Ophelia just gave birth to her, and my own, first litter yesterday (11/28/17) and I am so excited to welcome 11 little babies into the world. I have only hand raised one mouse pup before this so I'm looking forward to seeing these babies grow up! I will post pictures of them soon.

I'll soon be needing name suggestions! Thank you for welcoming me here!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome  Remember to keep the male seperated from the mum and her litter. Congratulations on the babies! Hope you will be sharing pictures


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

*Waves from Wisconsin* Welcome, neighbor! Pied are really fun to work with, I hope you get a variety of markings on the pups.


----------

